

IOS Web App Icons & Startup Images - taylorfausak
http://taylor.fausak.me/2012/03/27/ios-web-app-icons-and-startup-images/

======
bigmetalman
No where to leave comments on the post, but I wanted to point out that the
iPad has twice the pixel density on both axis' meaning that it has exactly 4x
the resolution. So, icons should be set to 144x144.

